# Aquacube 25



## lynnep

Thinking of getting one of these in the new year and was wondering if anyone has one and how good are they, as we have only limited space thought this might be ideal.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

You could make it into a very nice nano planted tank. Care would need to be taken when stocking it, obviously no fish bigger than about 4cm/1.5" would be suitable, including goldfish.

Small tetras, rasboras, Sparkling gouramis (_Trichopsis pumila_) and Pygmy corydoras (_Corydoras pygmaeus_) would be ideal. If you want something to help control algae, Amano shrimps (_Caridina_ _multidentata_) would be suitable.


----------



## lynnep

Thanks for reply will look forward to getting and setting the tank up in new year.


----------

